# Apali



## Apali

De tant en tant escolto aquesta expressió, però no soc capaç de trobar cap referència.


----------



## Lurrezko

Benvingut al fòrum

Jo no sé donar-te-la, però també sento sovint la paraula en els mateixos contextos que fem servir _apa!_ En qualsevol cas, demana un accent: *Àpali!*

Salut


----------



## Apali

Gràcies per l'aclaració i la benvinguda. Totalment d'acord en que cal escriure àpali.

Salutacions


----------



## martarpla

Apali said:


> Gràcies per l'aclaració i la benvinguda. Totalment d'acord en que cal escriure àpali.
> 
> Salutacions



Perdoneu, no n'estic pas segura al 100%, però diria que s'hauria d'escriure "apa-li" ja que en aquest cas, "li" és un pronom feble, i no pas part del mot "apa".  Apa-li, doncs!

marta.


----------



## Lurrezko

martarpla said:


> Perdoneu, no n'estic pas segura al 100%, però diria que s'hauria d'escriure "apa-li" ja que en aquest cas, "li" és un pronom feble, i no pas part del mot "apa".  Apa-li, doncs!
> 
> marta.



Se'm fa estrany, Marta. Un pronom feble es col·loca com a enclític seguint un verb, i *apa* no és pas un verb, és una interjecció.

Salut i benvinguda al fòrum


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

Potser es tracte d'un creuament entre l'expressió tradicional "apa" i el castellanisme molt usat "aüpar" més el feble "li". Em recorda l'expressió valenciana "*torna-li* (la trompa al xic)" quan una persona és molt pesada, insistent o torna a insistir sobre un tema tractat.
Salutacions.


----------



## martarpla

Lurrezko said:


> Se'm fa estrany, Marta. Un pronom feble es col·loca com a enclític seguint un verb, i *apa* no és pas un verb, és una interjecció.
> 
> Salut i benvinguda al fòrum



Hola Lurrezko!

En sóc conscient. Sé que "apa" no és cap verb, però pensava que potser es tractaria d'un d'aquells casos de deformació lingüística popular (com el cas d'"anous" per "nous"), on els parlants de la llengua hauríem assimilat "apa" com si fos un verb, i generalitzat la regularitat d'altres casos com ara "dóna" i "dóna-li". En qualsevol cas, és només una opinió personal i no pas cap afirmació amb base lingüística.  Només és que he vist l'expressió escrita així en diferents diaris nacionals, i és així com he interpretat tot plegat. ;D
Fins aviat!  Vagi bé!!!

marta.


----------



## ACQM

martarpla said:


> Hola Lurrezko!
> 
> En sóc conscient. Sé que "apa" no és cap verb, però pensava que potser es tractaria d'un d'aquells casos de deformació lingüística popular (com el cas d'"anous" per "nous"), on els parlants de la llengua hauríem assimilat "apa" com si fos un verb, i generalitzat la regularitat d'altres casos com ara "dóna" i "dóna-li". En qualsevol cas, és només una opinió personal i no pas cap afirmació amb base lingüística.  Només és que he vist l'expressió escrita així en diferents diaris nacionals, i és així com he interpretat tot plegat. ;D
> Fins aviat!  Vagi bé!!!
> 
> marta.



A mi també em sona així hi ho escriuria "apa-li" com "som-hi" o en castellá de Mèxic "ándale". Crec que aquest "li" es, en efecte un pronom feble tot i que probablement estigui mal usat.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> A mi també em sona així hi ho escriuria "apa-li" com "som-hi" o en castellá de Mèxic "ándale". Crec que aquest "li" es, en efecte un pronom feble tot i que probablement estigui mal usat.



Sí, potser teniu raó. També l'afegim col·loquialment a d'altres imperatius amb aquesta idea de pressa: _Fot-li! Vinga-li!_ Potser diem _apa-li! _per analogia.

Salut


----------

